# Réinitialiser ibook cause : vente



## Mel (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai mis mon ibook à vendre et j'aimerais savoir coment faire pour éliminer toute traces personnelle du portable?

J'ai retiré toutes les préférences et logiciels qui ne font pas parti du système de base.

N'ayant pas l'habitude de faire ça, je me sens un peu dépourvu de solutions.
Merci


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juillet 2011)

hello

as tu encore le cd d'install ? 

si oui > formatage et réinstall propre

si non >crée un nouvel utilisateur, donne lui les droits d'admin, démarre sur cet utilisateur et supprime l' "ancien"

ps: on parle de quel OS là ?


----------



## Mel (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour Arlequin,
je ne retrouve malheureusement plus le cd 

Le système est 10.2.8


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juillet 2011)

ok, l'explication reste la même

cela dit, bcp de gens rechignent à acheter un mac sans cd d'install, ou alors à très vil prix


----------



## Mel (28 Juillet 2011)

Merci


----------



## Onmac (30 Juillet 2011)

Salut ! 
Si tu possèdes un second mac, tu connectes ton iBook à ton second mac avec un câble FireWire 400 et tu démarres ton iBook en Mode Target (tu appuis sur la touche T au démarrage, normalement, un logo triangulaire apparaît, c'est qu'il est en mode target) 
Sur ton second mac, ton disque dur d'iBook apparaît. Tu lance Utilitaire de disque dans le dossier Utilitaire du dossier Application. 
Tu sélectionne le disque orange et tu le formate en Mac OS étendu journalisé. 
Ensuite, il te faut un DVD de léopard/Tiger/panther pour réinstaller le système. Attention, si ce n'est pas le DVD vendu avec ta machine, il doit être noir. C'est la version "Retail" 

Voilà, j'espère que ça t'aidera  
A+


----------



## Arlequin (31 Juillet 2011)

pourquoi se casser la tête avec deux mac, un cable et le mode target 

lorsque tu débutes l'install, tu lances l'utilitaire de disque, tu formates,  et c'est tout


----------



## Mel (1 Août 2011)

Encore merci pour votre aide


----------



## philoo84 (1 Août 2011)

salut,

pour infos, 

j'ai vendu mon macbook 13"
j ai donc crée un nouvel utilisateur au nom de la personne qui voulait le mac avec un mot de passe ( qu'elle pourra changer )
ce compte est administrateur de la machine.
j ai redémarrer le mac sous ce nouvel utilisateur

ensuite j ai supprime mon compte dans réglages et comptes utilisateurs.
ca a mis un certains temps 
et voila...redémarrage avec un seul compte ...
et plus aucunes données a moi


----------



## subsole (1 Août 2011)

philoo84 a dit:


> et plus aucunes données a moi


Bonjour, 
Ça, c'est faux.
Tes données personnelles son toujours présentes sur le DD, mais répertoriées comme espace vide par le système. 
Elles resteront accessibles avec certains outils, jusqu'à ce que cet espace disque considéré comme vide soit réellement rempli par de nouvelles données, ce qui peut mettre un certain temps. Il est possible souvent de "remonter" des données (tout ou partie) vieilles de plusieurs années.
La meilleure solution est un formatage = effacement réel des données, ensuite une installation du système.


----------



## philoo84 (2 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Ça, c'est faux.
> Tes données personnelles son toujours présentes sur le DD, mais répertoriées comme espace vide par le système.
> Elles resteront accessibles avec certains outils, jusqu'à ce que cet espace disque considéré comme vide soit réellement rempli par de nouvelles données, ce qui peut mettre un certain temps. Il est possible souvent de "remonter" des données (tout ou partie) vieilles de plusieurs années.
> La meilleure solution est un formatage = effacement réel des données, ensuite une installation du système.



oui disons je sais elles sont recuperables sur le disque avec des logiciels , je voulais dire par la que l espace etait bien sur libéré.. apres tu prends un logiciel comme ShredIt X  il fait des passes sur le disque


----------



## oflorent (2 Août 2011)

philoo84 a dit:


> oui disons je sais elles sont recuperables sur le disque avec des logiciels , je voulais dire par la que l espace etait bien sur libéré.. apres tu prends un logiciel comme ShredIt X  il fait des passes sur le disque


Bonjour,

Personnellement, je préfère passer par l'utilitaire disque de la pomme qui dispose d'options d'effacement en plusieurs passages.
Bon évidemment, il faut avoir au moins un cd d'installation.

Bien à vous.


----------



## Onmac (2 Août 2011)

Ou bien tout simplement un changement de disque !  
Non, je rigole, utilitaire de disque est bien !


----------



## oflorent (4 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ou bien tout simplement un changement de disque !
> Non, je rigole, utilitaire de disque est bien !



Changer de disque .....


----------

